# Clear Javascript Cache Memory



## HoangCXXXX (Oct 3, 2002)

Please help me!

I have a process of issuing message. The message is writen to a message file. When the page, which references this message file, is viewed, the message will pop up. The process works fine most of the time. However, sometimes the new message does not pop up, even though it is written to the message file. After refreshing the page several times, the new message will pop up.

What is the problem? How do I force the page to go get the latest message? How do I clear the Javascript Cache Memory so the correct message will show up everytime. Please give me some hints.

Thank you very much for your help.


----------

